# Savanna Goats



## EandEBoersWV

So I currently breed boers commercially for the local 4H and FFA kids for market goats. I have been doing research about cross breeding. I really like the looks of the Savanna goats. I have done some reading but I was just wondering if anyone out there has any first hand info?


----------



## toth boer goats

Wish I could help but... I don't know about the savanna's other than.. they are a great meat goat and look good..... :thumb: 

good luck.... hope you get an answer soon... :wink:


----------



## jfixit

Sand Bar Farm in Manton Michigan crosses Savanna's and Kiko's for market. That may be a good source of information. They have a web site if you care to do a search. I've seen the Savanna's and they look really nice to me. They seem to have the shape of Boers with out the size and fragility being bred into them.


----------



## crawly

For meat they are nicely built. Seem to be a little more compact from my limited experience. but they are very nicely muscled. Had briefly a boer/savanna buck and just reaped the rewards with two very well built billies out of one of my commercial boer does. I'm a believer in the savannas when it comes to meat crosses for a commercial boer herd.


----------



## Survey0r

Can't tell you much but I have a 100% Savanna Buck and have had several kids by him. They really grow off good and look great. The does I have bred him to are a mixed breed and multi colored. All the kids are all white and most floppy eared.
I just bought a couple FB Kikos that kidded 3 FB does and 1 FB buck so I am finally on my way to producing some Sakos.
Good luck I have heard that the Savanna Boer cross is a great goat.


----------



## ChristineBaize

Yes, here is just one example. Savanna sire/ Boer x dam. This is at one week old. Such thick legs.


----------



## crawly

ChristineBaize said:


> Yes, here is just one example. Savanna sire/ Boer x dam. This is at one week old. Such thick legs.


Wow. The word Thick doesn't do his legs justice.


----------



## ksalvagno

He is sure thick!


----------



## VVFarm

Ah, Savannas. The Better-Boer goat.  I love everything about them.
They are just like Boers except, well, better. Better mothers. Better milk production. Better disease & parasite resistance and, if you like white as I do, so incredibly beautiful. I would trade my Boers for a herd of these white beauties in a heartbeat. The dozen or so that I have are my best goats and their kids are usually the cream of my crop. 
That's the good.
The bad? There is a bad. It's the reason I quit breeding them.
People don't want them. 
People have a really hard time with them being solid white. They WANT the brown head that tells them they got a "meat goat". Even in the sale barn a handful of Savanna goats pulls down the price on my market bucklings. I have to send two lots thru and tell them "Savannas. They're meat. Like Boers!" Still, they get a lower price. Grrrr....
I have the same experience on the farm. 4-Hers want Boers. Breeders want Boers. Oh, they love a painted or mohagany Boer but not those white ones.:brickwall:
That said, perhaps you live in a more open-minded area. Perhaps buyers in your area know the difference between Savanna/Saanen. In that case, Do It!! They're wonderful goats! You'll never look back! And if you do get them be sure to post pictures.


----------



## crawly

If you can get a Boer savanna split with color over Boer and similar crosses it makes a nicely built goat with color. I LOVE them.


----------



## Lstein

VVFarm said:


> People have a really hard time with them being solid white. They WANT the brown head that tells them they got a "meat goat". Even in the sale barn a handful of Savanna goats pulls down the price on my market bucklings. I have to send two lots thru and tell them "Savannas. They're meat. Like Boers!" Still, they get a lower price. Grrrr....
> 
> That said, perhaps you live in a more open-minded area. Perhaps buyers in your area know the *difference between Savanna/Saanen.*


 Have run into the exact same problem.

I also adore my savanna does, though both of mine are a cross. 75% savanna and 25% ish boer, but they are supper nice does and excellent mothers. They are so lovely with their freckled ears, shaded black eyes and black noses too. But of course everyone only wants the brown head.

Just an example of one of my does and one of her babies from last year, for some more emphasis on their nice ear freckles....plus I like showing Merryweather off.


----------



## VVFarm

She's so beautiful! 
I honestly can't understand why there's not a better market for these lovely goats. And the babies are the cutest things around with their black noses & long black eyelashes.... Love love LOVE Savannas!


----------



## Lstein

I need to get some more pictures of her daughters from this year, they look just like her.


----------



## top_goat

I've been thinking about Savanna's off & on for some time. Can any of you that have them offer a possible fair price range for say a kid, a doe, and a billy? I'm not looking for "registered", but I am looking for good stock. I'm trying to begin a meat line for our own family use to supplement our dairy line. Thanks!

And have any of you ever tried breeding a Savanna doe to a Myotonic buck? How did that work for you?


----------



## midlothianffa

Where are ya'll located ? I'm in north Texas and cant seem to find any savanna breeders near me but i would like 1 or 2 savanna does


----------



## crawly

Saw some in the Dakotas recently. Best I can do for ya.


----------



## top_goat

midlothianffa said:


> Where are ya'll located ? I'm in north Texas and cant seem to find any savanna breeders near me but i would like 1 or 2 savanna does


I'm south of you...midway between Dallas and Houston off I-45. I've talked to some people in Canada, but that's totally impossible for me. This is still in the dream stage for me. :roll:


----------



## Lstein

I think the people I bought mine from originally got theirs out of Nebraska. As far as I know there isn't anyone in ND that breeds them other than as a cross.


----------



## midlothianffa

top_goat said:


> I'm south of you...midway between Dallas and Houston off I-45. I've talked to some people in Canada, but that's totally impossible for me. This is still in the dream stage for me. :roll:


Right after i asked i found a breeder 2-3 hours away from me now im waiting on them to answer me back


----------



## top_goat

midlothianffa said:


> Right after i asked i found a breeder 2-3 hours away from me now im waiting on them to answer me back


Would you let me know what you find out, plz? Or share their contact info? THanks!


----------



## ChristineBaize

Go to the Pedigree International website. Check under the Breeders link for Savanna breeders by state.


----------



## midlothianffa

top_goat said:


> Would you let me know what you find out, plz? Or share their contact info? THanks!


The website is Texas Savannas I emailed them and they asked if I was looking for fullbloods I replied waiting for another reply


----------



## VVFarm

There's two breeders that I know of in South Dakota and in Minnesota. I can't vouch for them as I've never met either one. Otherwise, I know several people like myself who have a few. But not real breeders.
I've seen several goats sold as "Purebred, no papers" Savannas that had pink skin & noses. Or airplane ears. Obviously NOT purebreds. Watch out for those.


----------



## top_goat

ChristineBaize said:


> Go to the Pedigree International website. Check under the Breeders link for Savanna breeders by state.


Good lead...thanks!



midlothianffa said:


> The website is Texas Savannas I emailed them and they asked if I was looking for fullbloods I replied waiting for another reply


I'll look that up. Thanks!



VVFarm said:


> There's two breeders that I know of in South Dakota and in Minnesota. I can't vouch for them as I've never met either one. Otherwise, I know several people like myself who have a few. But not real breeders. I've seen several goats sold as "Purebred, no papers" Savannas that had pink skin & noses. Or airplane ears. Obviously NOT purebreds. Watch out for those.


I think that comes with any breed! I never cease to be amazed at ads promoting a "purebred" and the photo bears no resemblance whatever to the supposed breed! Thanks for a good reminder!


----------



## goathiker

It is a good reminder but remember, show judges won't change and American breed clubs won't be formed until breeders make it happen...


----------



## Survey0r

top_goat said:


> I've been thinking about Savanna's off & on for some time. Can any of you that have them offer a possible fair price range for say a kid, a doe, and a billy? I'm not looking for "registered", but I am looking for good stock. I'm trying to begin a meat line for our own family use to supplement our dairy line. Thanks!
> 
> And have any of you ever tried breeding a Savanna doe to a Myotonic buck? How did that work for you?


top goat Contact Dale Coody out of Lawton Ok. He sold his herd but may be able to help you locate a breeder nearby. He is selling seman from his best. Beware tho he will fill your head with info about Savannas.

edit Indian Nation Farms (??) has Savannas. Not sure about the quality, ask Dale


----------



## top_goat

Survey0r said:


> top goat Contact Dale Coody out of Lawton Ok. He sold his herd but may be able to help you locate a breeder nearby. He is selling seman from his best. Beware tho he will fill your head with info about Savannas.
> 
> edit Indian Nation Farms (??) has Savannas. Not sure about the quality, ask Dale


Thanks, Survey0r! Will do.


----------



## VVFarm

This is one of my girls, her name is Stella. She is only 1/4 Savanna but has retained a lot of great characteristics- and color.


----------



## lottsagoats1

She's gorgeous. A friend of mine that I sold my Boer herd to several years ago wants to find some Savannahs to add to his herd. You think it's hard finding them out there? Try finding them in New England??!! lol


----------



## Lstein

She's very pretty. One of mine looks like that too, she has the red spots instead of black. She also has those little tassel things oddly. Must be a higher percentage of the boer that does that? Not sure where tassels come in though....


----------

